# Metal pless 244L control questions



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking at getting a 244L with a metal pless. We are trying to figure out the controls how the diverter valve would be operated. Our dealer can’t tell me how the third function is operated and I have to order the machine so I’m curious if anyone here has this set up on a L series and how your metal pless controls are.
I’m really not a fan of the rocker switch idea. I’m more into having a third function joystick that you can pop the MP controller on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I haven't looked into it yet, can you get a fourth valve?

You definitely need the third valve.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, can you get a fourth valve?
> 
> You definitely need the third valve.


Dealer told me you can program more functions on the controller to run your third valve but if I wanted a fourth I would probably have to go aftermarket big money or order and wait til next year probably. Wait times are crazy and trying to get this deal done before the next price increase


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't the dealer add it?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't the dealer add it?


Maybe they are just confused with the MP, never seen one before and don't understand how it works lol I just don't want something funky. Would like to be able to angel wings and plow fluidly and not take hands off the controller all the time. The set ups on the 244J series looks very smooth and easy to use but now they have switched the third function to EH.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Give me a call 514-608-4675 here are some options.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Neige said:


> Give me a call 514-608-4675 here are some options.


Cool! This is what I was looking for! I am loaded with estimate appointments tomorrow but I'll call you if I get a break


----------



## collins590 (Dec 31, 2010)

Neige said:


> Give me a call 514-608-4675 here are some options.


Where can I get a switch like in the second pic?


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)




----------

